# Problems loading TUG Marketplace?



## topdog (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't see to be able to access it today.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 21, 2014)

topdog said:


> I don't see to be able to access it today.



Comes right up for me?

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

no reported outages today?


----------



## topdog (Jul 22, 2014)

It works for me today.  I don't know what happened yesterday but it just would not connect.  Maybe an internet routing outage or something.  It is fine today.  Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem..Welcome To Tugs Marketplace 4000 +  Current Ads


----------

